# For those on SF who know me!



## formula1 (May 9, 2015)

It's praise time as my middle son just graduated from Georgia Southern University with a Business degree!


----------



## speedcop (May 9, 2015)

congrats! You just got a raise!


----------



## formula1 (May 9, 2015)

*re:*

I did not really get a raise. He did it himself with the aid of 4 years service in the USMC and the GI bill. Just proud of his effort and success. He already has a job too.


----------



## hobbs27 (May 9, 2015)

Awesome! Congrats.


----------



## speedcop (May 10, 2015)

what an example!!!  spread his determination around some


----------



## Paymaster (May 27, 2015)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank him, for me, for his service.


----------



## Hilsman (May 28, 2015)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## formula1 (May 28, 2015)

*Re:*

Thanks to all!

Paymaster, he says your welcome and he was glad to serve.  He also asks you to don't forget his fallen brothers!


----------



## Uptonongood (May 28, 2015)

I don't know you but I know your son and many others like him.  I counseled vets for over 20 years and I never stop being amazed with their talents and skills.  They serve their country first and then they serve themselves and their families.  I can only imagine how proud your are of his service in the USMC and then his completion of his college degree.  Well done to your son and to you and his family for they have all sacrificed in one way or the other.


----------



## formula1 (May 28, 2015)

*Re:*

Thank you sir!  And thanks for the good counsel you have given these vets!


----------



## Paymaster (May 28, 2015)

formula1 said:


> Thanks to all!
> 
> Paymaster, he says your welcome and he was glad to serve.  He also asks you to don't forget his fallen brothers!



Indeed!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations to your Son for such a fine accomplishment and I love the fact that he chose GSU as well to further his career.  I am very Proud of him and I offer my best wishes for his continued success.

I also Thank him for his service.


Also check your incoming P/M.


----------

